# HELPP to band or not to band?????



## jillybean1 (Oct 12, 2009)

ok so i got a new weanling and to cut it short i want to halter class him he is a QH pally and i was wondering do i band his mane or or just trim it short i live in australia so i dont know if there is a differance but when i will be showing him he will be 1yr so idn what to do helppp.:shock:


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

Band it.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I agree... band it.


----------



## QHChik (Jun 26, 2009)

band it. putting it in bands makes the mane lay down making your colts neck look more lean. Always band.


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

^^Agree with everyone else


----------



## jillybean1 (Oct 12, 2009)

ok thanksss guysss


----------



## Daffodil (Nov 3, 2009)

yes, band the mane. here's a great video from youtube i found which demonstrates how to properly band a mane:


----------

